# God Hates My Ribs



## TheHigherEnd (Nov 8, 2010)

Shit.

Day two and already busted up. Seems like literally every year I re-injure the same spot in the first few times up. First couple was a caught toe edge to insta-slam onto a fist, this one was pretty good too, trucking along at a good 40+mph to caught toe (not sure what even happened there, a buried rock/tree maybe?) to BAM down on the chest onto the hard-pack.

The little bit of bone between and on the bottom of the ribcage. Again. WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE SAME FUCKING SPOT?!

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that thing is pretty much permanently floating in there anyway, but holy ouch. I'll likely be going up for a half day tomorrow and just push through. It only really hurts when I stretch, twist, bend, stand up, sit down, yawn, cough, sneeze, breathe deep or when binding up.

Thankfully I have plenty of booze.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

> It only really hurts when I stretch, twist, bend, stand up, sit down, yawn, cough, sneeze, breathe deep or when binding up.


At least the pain is limited? :laugh: Don't eat Mexican food for a few weeks. That could put you in a pain induced coma.


----------



## Himynameissean (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think you should just push through it. I had a pain like that last season in the back of my rib cage and it turned out to be pinched nerves. It felt exactly like a broken rib, I would chill out and go see a doctor.


----------



## ThomasOwen (Mar 8, 2011)

TheHigherEnd -
I took my first ride on a snowboard March 2nd of this year and was hooked. Took my first faceplant later that afternoon and landed on my elbow. Ended up doing it three times over the next few days with the elbow driven into the same spot... my riding improved but I suffered for weeks after that episode.

Now I am headed for Beaver Creek next week with my own equipment and a Demon upper body protection vest (specifically rib area) . Of course this will probably smash my elbow and break it...

hope for a speedy recovery -


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

A song by The Eagles comes to mind.....take it easy, take it easy.....I have ridden, I dunno, maybe 100 days my entire life, and only some minor rib bruising, which hurt for a few weeks, but I could still work the non-detachable lifts, and that's it. But this one time, at the ice rink, 20 mins on the ice, bam, ankle so badly sprained I couldn't walk for weeks...go figure.

I know the saying, go big, or go home, but sometimes you have to ask yourself, is it really worth all the pain and suffering?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

You are going to take your slams, it's just a fact of snowboarding. Sometimes you've just gotta give your body rest and some time to heal. Live to ride another day. A badly bruised shin and sprained shoulder have kept me off the snow since sunday.


----------



## TheHigherEnd (Nov 8, 2010)

Eh. I got all ready to go, decided to slam a tall boy to shake it off with a slug of Sailor Jerry for good measure.



6 hours later I was out cold before dark. 



Obviously, my animal instinct forced my hand to get wasted and heal, can't stop nature. Feeling pretty good now, still hurts, but every day it's dropped maybe 20%, should be ready to roll next week. By then the measly base should be as hard as titanium.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I did almost the exact same thing my first year. About a 2 months before my trip to Co. I fell off a scaffold and landed on my side, elbow into bottom rib. Bruised the shit out of it, hurt like hell. I went to Monarch a couple months later, ribs felt pretty good till a nice toeside catch, slammed me right in the same spot. A shit ton of ibuprofen, soak in the hot tub, and extreme amounts of booze and I was back on the hill the next day. Didn't have much choice since I had already bought my lift tickets, and was only there for 5 days. 

Hope it all works out for ya.


----------

